# Silicone / Sealing



## LeeC (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys, Im new here, but not so new to my snakey (corn about 5 or 6 years old  )

I learned the hard way a few years ago not to use normal silicone to seal the enclosure, and used aquatic silicone for my current viv.

However, Im in the process of making a shelf for my viv out of an old shelving unit I have cut up. 
It will obviously need sealing so that the wood inside is protected. I have lost the tube of silicone and just wanted some advice before shedding out another tenner on a new tube...

1) will putting said silicone along all the edges protect the wood / seal it?

2) could i use PVA glue instead to seal it / is pva ok in the viv to glue the shelf?

any other advice on sealants ect which i haven't enquired about?

Thanks for your help, 

Lee


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Lee 

Is the wood chipboard with a plastic wood-effect coating? If so, sealing the edges should be fine. If you silicone it so that no chipboard edges are exposed, just the plastic coating and silicone, then yes, it should be pretty well sealed.

I'd advise against PVA glue. It will turn to gloop after a short amount of time exposed to water or high humidity.

If the wood is plywood, MDF or other non-plastic coated, you will want to use yacht varnish to seal it 

Best,
Paul


----------



## LeeC (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, yeah it is chipboard with a plastic coating. Gonna try to fit trim to the edges to make them look nicer, then silicone the joins to ensure total seal. 

Another question I forgot to ask, I'm thinking of putting a lip on the shelf to stop the snake pushing things off of it to easily. I purchased a length of pine just the right dimensions but remembered when I got home pine is bad for them. Could I seal this in the same way or shoul I use varnish?

Thanks, Lee


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

i wouldnt reccomend pva, it isnt the strongest of glues. no more nails is probably what your after. the stuff can survive an atomic bomb


----------



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

random noob question but why cant you use normal clear silicone?


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Pine would be best sealed with yacht varnish.

As for the silicone problem, a lot of silicones from building supply shops include anti-fungal and anti-mold chemicals which are to be avoided, although some do sell 100% silicone.

Best,
Paul


----------



## LeeC (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for your replys, went to buy aquatic silicone today an the gut at the shop recommended no nails to seal the wood, any experience of this?

To brumboa, normal silicone gives off 'fumes' which are exacerbated by heat in the viv.

Lee C

Also, where would I get yacht varnish from, and what would I be looking at paying for it?


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

LeeC said:


> Also, where would I get yacht varnish from, and what would I be looking at paying for it?


I'm looking at a similar thing myself, I think Wickes or B&Q, places like that sell it.

Google throws this up as the first result: Ronseal Yacht Varnish | Varnish Products | Ronseal


----------



## LeeC (Jan 3, 2012)

hey guys, just another quick question about the sealant/no nails

i have got hold of this stuff
SOUDAL Ecogrip 50A White 310ml

says it is solvent free, will it be safe to use to build the shelf with, then leave the shelf to cure for a week or so before putting into the viv? 

ie, will the fumes problem ect be solved with this solution or will it occur when exposed to heat? 

the tube was free from moms husbands works so no biggy if i cant use it.

i know i seem a bit of a noob, but made my snake ill a few years ago using silicone in its tank so wanna be extra cautious this time around!

thanks guys, Lee


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I would be wary about using only no nails.Its good stuff,but how big is the shelf and how heavy is the snake.I would always use a screw or batten the bottom of the shelf.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

brumboa said:


> random noob question but why cant you use normal clear silicone?


You can as long as it is just silicon.You need to put the vivarium outside or in the garage for a few days as silicon releases a toxic gas as it cures .But once it has cured its fine.


----------



## LeeC (Jan 3, 2012)

colinm said:


> I would be wary about using only no nails.Its good stuff,but how big is the shelf and how heavy is the snake.I would always use a screw or batten the bottom of the shelf.


kind of poorly explained how im building it, wanna be able to remove it ect so it will be free standing, more of a platform. 
this is more to seal the exposed edges of the chipboard and stick on the two legs. 

from your other - second- post regarding use of normal silicone, can i deduce once left for a while, once cured the silicone wont relase fumes?

thanks Lee


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

LeeC said:


> from your other - second- post regarding use of normal silicone, can i deduce once left for a while, once cured the silicone wont relase fumes?
> 
> thanks Lee


Yes as long as you get a normal silicon,not one with fungicides.You just have to air the vivarium while it cures.Leave it a few days and you will be fine.


----------

